# Necessities of Brushing Teeth?



## Remy

Hello all! 

As a new puppy owner, I just found out on this sub that some (all?) people brush their dogs teeth. Is this a necessity? If it is, should I be starting as soon as possible? What products would I need and how many times per day/week is the norm? I'm guessing the dogs don't spit out toothpaste like we do so any and all advice, point in the right direction, etc. Would be awesome.


----------



## organicthoughts

Raw meaty bones are the best kind of toothbrush.


----------



## mswhipple

Also, there is special toothpaste made just for dogs. You can only find it at pet supply stores, along with dog toothbrushes. If you start out at a young age, many pups can get used to it. It has enzymes that clean the dog's teeth (no spitting necessary). Also, there are other products on the market for this purpose, such as Pedigree Dentastix, and Milkbone brushing chews, which can usually be found in regular grocery stores.


----------



## einspänner

I tried using the special toothpaste and little finger brushes, but found that were pretty ineffective for only occasional brushings. If you did it daily they might work well. 

Raw meaty bones are great and have kept all my dog's teeth clean and white except for her canines. It might be the way she chews, but they still get plaque build up. I bought a dental scaler from the pharmacy and use that for the front teeth. A puppy won't stay still for that, but if you make sure to do lots of handling exercises now eventually you'll have a dog that sits still while you play dentist.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper

Our dog has his antler which he goes to town on. When he does not have it his teeth do get dirty much faster. Coop loves the toothpaste. Since he like to chew on the toothbruch we found this one http://www.amazon.com/Sentry-Petrod...id=1439532041&sr=8-12&keywords=dog+toothbrush. Its round all around so I can Swirl it around and its makes a lot easier to clean his teeth. I clean Cooper's several times a week. He knows when Im brushing my teeth so he will barge his way into the bathroom and wait until its his turn.


----------



## gingerling

Well, you brush not so much to keep them pearly white, as you do to remove the superficial gunk that can accumulate and cause gum disease...that's what causes tooth loss in later years. Brushing a couple times a week is effective, and more than giving them some abrasive like a bone to chew on, which does a random job of providing the random friction that scrapes off the crud that is the harbinger of gum disease

If you start slowly and when they're young, they tolerate it. Use a bit of a name brand doggie toothpaste on a doggie tooth brush and get in there and brush as best you can, try to keep it positive and don't worry about being too thorough.. what you miss on one occasion you can get next time..and give a reward afterwards.

As an FYI, I've brushed all my V's teeth...no raw bones....and never had any dental issues, even in old age.


----------



## texasred

Mine get them brushed, but not as regular as they could be.
I do use other chews daily, and their favorites are dentastixs.
They do have pearly white teeth, and I check the back ones often to make sure there is no tarter buildup.

I was not a big believer in the dentastixs, but the dogs liked them.
Overtime I became a believer. When they get them, I don't see any tarter build up. When I didn't buy them for a time I noticed the start of tarter. After going back to them, it took care of it. My dog ages are from 5 -6 1/2 years old, and have not had their teeth cleaned yet. Every year the vet checks them out, and has said they're fine.
Here's Lucy's pearly whites


----------



## Ksana

Although, our boy has according to judges "pearl white teeth", I found small spots on his upper canines. So we started brushing some time ago. He does not like the process, but tolerates it relatively well. I leave a reward on the ground in front of him and tell him to 'wait' while I am brushing. He continues to eyeball the reward while I am brushing and waits for the release command so he could get the reward.


----------

